# Good i5/i7 configuration on ~60k



## althaf (Sep 2, 2015)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?  
*
Ans: I am a web and app developer , I use Adobe Dreamweaver , Eclips for android app developing , Photoshop for some little works, Chrome with 100's of tabs , watch movies and net surfing , I rarely play games, my last game played on pc was about 5 yrs ago 

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
*Ans: 60K may be 5k extra if worth it

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
*Ans: 8.1 or win 10

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 1 TB + Boot SSD

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: I need 24 inch monitor with full HD ( with at least 1 HDMI and  a VGI port)

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: Speaker, Wireless keyboard & mouse , and a D-Link Wireless Desktop PCI Adapter


*8. When are you planning to buy the system?
*Ans: As soon as possible

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: will be done by assembler

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Kerala, Calicut. I dont have good experience with online shopping , will buy locally , if its not available in my area , I am willing to go Bangalore 

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans:   
*1.* 24 inch monitor should have HDMI connectivity , I need to connect my DTH set-top box directly into monitor to watching  TV ( I did't done it before, so suggestions are welcome)
*2.* _I need Configurations on  Both  core i5 and i7 processors _
*3. * Recomend me a good mother board that can be used if I decide to upgrade my graphic card in future


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2015)

*Budget - 62k (Intel i7 RIG) *


*Processor*Intel Core i7 4790*24,000**Motherboard*MSI H97 PC Mate*6,500**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB(8GBx2) 1866MHz*6,400**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520*4,800**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01*3,500**SSD*Samsung 850 EVO 120GB*5,100**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD*3,500**Monitor*AOC i2276VWM 22" LED IPS*8,500**Total**62,300*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2015)

> I rarely play games, my last game played on pc was about 5 yrs ago


   [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION],you are suggesting Rs.25000 & Rs.17000 graphics card to someone who rarely play games,what is wrong with you.do you want another ban?

processor--intel core i5 4440--13500
motherboard--Asus B85M-G--5500
ram--Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1866MHz*2(total 16gb)--7000
power supply/psu--Seasonic S12II 520--5000(Seasonic S12II-520 S12II Series 520W Power Supply with 80+ Bronze Certification buy from here to avoid any warranty issue in future as they are the official distributor of seasonic in India)
cabinet--Corsair SPEC-01--4600
hdd--1tb WD Blue 7200rpm--3500
ssd--Samsung 850 EVO 120GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD--5100(Amazon.in: Buy Samsung 850 EVO 120GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E120B/AM) Online at Low Prices in India | Samsung Reviews & Ratings)
monitor--AOC i2369vwm 23" led--10000(i have seen this monitor & its quality is good)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> @bssunilreddy ,*you are suggesting Rs.25000 & Rs.17000 graphics card to someone who rarely play games,what is wrong with you.do you want another ban?*
> 
> processor--intel core i5 4440--13500
> motherboard--Asus B85M-G--5500
> ...



*whitestar_999* If you are eager to BAN me do so quickly please(No Offence though)... Some of your prices are a little overpriced... like Processor, RAM, Cabinet.OK. The local prices should be quoted I think...

Regarding the requirement of the OP he is using Adobe Dreamweaver , Eclipse for android app developing , Photoshop which definitely uses GPU for their processing.So suggested a GPU in the Config.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 2, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *whitestar_999* If you are eager to BAN me do so quickly please(No Offence though)... Some of your prices are a little overpriced... like Processor, RAM, Cabinet.OK. The local prices should be quoted I think...
> 
> Regarding the requirement of the OP he is using Adobe Dreamweaver , Eclipse for android app developing , Photoshop which definitely uses GPU for their processing.So suggested a GPU in the Config.



+1 I agree with you.Graphics will be good addon. 

I would rather sugget get a Quadro or FirePro depending upon software recommendations.
A cheap 290x will also do as AMD's cards go hand in hand with these softwares.

Quadro/Firepro is No.1 priority though.

I am unable to render on my Y510p and some time rendering takes 32 hours.

Get a 1080p monitor atleast.
Not less than that because you simply cannot render on less than that.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> +1 I agree with you.Graphics will be good addon.
> 
> I would rather sugget get a Quadro or FirePro depending upon software recommendations.
> A cheap 290x will also do as AMD's cards go hand in hand with these softwares.
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion mate.
Changed the table according to the suggestion.

PS: A 290x is not that much power efficient so Quadro is the way to go...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2015)

> *Photoshop for some little works*





> Recomend me a good mother board that can be used *if I decide to upgrade my graphic card in future*


  [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION],*i will ban you when forum rules & situation demand it not because i wish it.*We are here to advise as per op's requirement not as per our requirement.if op is using photoshop,dreamweaver etc but still doesn't feel the need to ask for a graphics card now then it is not our job to make him realize the importance of something which he hasn't even asked for in the first place.*How do you know it is worth spending 17k on graphics card for @op?do you know what kind of work @op does?do you know how many hours/minutes/seconds @op can save every day if he uses a 17k graphics card instead of i5/i7 to do the job?*

  [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION],if it is taking you 32 hours to render something then you need advice from pros on adobe/similar forums & furthermore the kind of work/render you are doing is most likely not found in the work profile of an average user of such softwares/techniques.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> @bssunilreddy ,*i will ban you when forum rules & situation demand it not because i wish it.*We are here to advise as per op's requirement not as per our requirement.if op is using photoshop,dreamweaver etc but still doesn't feel the need to ask for a graphics card now then it is not our job to make him realize the importance of something which he hasn't even asked for in the first place.*How do you know it is worth spending 17k on graphics card for @op?do you know what kind of work @op does?do you know how many hours/minutes/seconds @op can save every day if he uses a 17k graphics card instead of i5/i7 to do the job?*
> 
> @kunalgujarathi ,if it is taking you 32 hours to render something then you need advice from pros on adobe/similar forums & furthermore the kind of work/render you are doing is most likely not found in the work profile of an average user of such softwares/techniques.



Workstation GPU's other than K620 is way out of OP's budget and so I suggested a Gaming GPU which has more CUDA Cores so that he render his works more thoroughly. Correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 2, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION],*i will ban you when forum rules & situation demand it not because i wish it.*We are here to advise as per op's requirement not as per our requirement.if op is using photoshop,dreamweaver etc but still doesn't feel the need to ask for a graphics card now then it is not our job to make him realize the importance of something which he hasn't even asked for in the first place.*How do you know it is worth spending 17k on graphics card for @op?do you know what kind of work @op does?do you know how many hours/minutes/seconds @op can save every day if he uses a 17k graphics card instead of i5/i7 to do the job?*
> 
> [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION],if it is taking you 32 hours to render something then you need advice from pros on adobe/similar forums & furthermore the kind of work/render you are doing is most likely not found in the work profile of an average user of such softwares/techniques.



Hey buddy chill!
 You are interpreting wrongly. I mostly use BIM softwares such as Revit and Photoshop(for creating models).
What I wish to say is that Photoshop doesn't fully supports the hardware accleration from my 755m 

So OP wanting to build a desktop for Photoshop and if he's rendering in it;hardware accleration is a must.

A Quadro/Firepro Graphics will insanely speed up his workflow.

Intel graphics will simply bottleneck.I mean in complex editiing environment he may experience crashes.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Hey buddy chill!
> You are interpreting wrongly. I mostly use BIM softwares such as Revit and Photoshop(for creating models).
> What I wish to say is that Photoshop doesn't fully supports the hardware accleration from my 755m
> 
> ...



+ 1 to this.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Hey buddy chill!
> *You are interpreting wrongly.* I mostly use BIM softwares such as Revit and Photoshop(for creating models).
> What I wish to say is that Photoshop doesn't fully supports the hardware accleration from my 755m
> 
> ...


posting it *again*


> I am a web and app developer....*Photoshop for some little works*


you are misinterpreting things not me.@op is not making a desktop for photoshop,he is a web & app developer.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 2, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> posting it *again*
> 
> you are misinterpreting things not me.@op is not making a desktop for photoshop,he is a web & app developer.



Ok fine.

If you do feel the need of advanced rendering get graphics later.

With whitestars build I would just suggest to bump up RAM to 16 GB
You can get good deals on Snapdeal/Primeabgb as he would be opening 100s of tab on chrome so 8GB would be insufficient plus you would be mustitasking.

Xeons will indeed help in faster processing.

Just get a good monitor.
I am not a professional in this but plenty of good reviews of this monitor-
Though it's gaming but the quality of 1080p panel is extraordinary.

*www.amazon.in/gp/aw/d/B00CFFFGUM/r...ds=benq+rl&dpPl=1&dpID=41y0SuPdDvL&ref=plSrch

Unboxtherapy has quite good reviews for it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2015)

> ram--Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1866MHz*2(total 16gb)--7000


already suggested 16gb ram though it also depends on type of usage(addons,script blocking etc).it is practically impossible to keep track of 100+ tabs so no point to keep loaded all of them(at least firefox/palemoon don't automatically reload all tabs on startup).speaking from experience(i currently have ~1900 tabs with 3.5gb total system ram) i suggest @op not to open more than 100 tabs if he cares for productivity.

P.S.that benq monitor has TN panel which has inferior colour reproduction compared to ips panels.


----------



## althaf (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for the valuable suggestions

- - - Updated - - -

Still I cant get a final picture . 
my last decisions are 

1. *Now* Assemble the PC *with out a graphics card* ,( I can relay on integrated Graphics) and in future get a good graphics card , so select a capable motherboard
2. Go for an* i7* processor . 
3. I need a ATX mother board ( I heard micro ATX cant have extra slots) 

so again requesting another config with considering above facts .
 [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] , [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 3, 2015)

althaf said:


> Thanks for the valuable suggestions
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



1) Made the necessary changes as per your requirement,
2) Yes added i7 Processor(non-k) into the table above,
3) I already suggested an ATX Motherboard...

Also SSD has been added as a Boot Disk.


----------



## althaf (Sep 3, 2015)

MSI boards not available in my area. Whitestar  already recommended Asus board, what about gigabyte? Pls mention the type and model no too


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2015)

Asus H97-PLUS Motherboard - Asus : Flipkart.com
Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Motherboard - Gigabyte : Flipkart.com


----------



## althaf (Sep 4, 2015)

As per availability in my area , I got the following spec from my local shop for the price Rs.68,850

I already requested him to change the PSU to seasonic and cabinet to corsair. ( don't know if it available or not ) I will get replay firm him by tomorrow.

Ya I am not planned to buy keyboard, mouse and the DVD writer. Just posted t the same quote from him.



INTEL CORE i74790 PROCESSOR

GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD H97 D3H

16*GB DDR3 RAM*( 8 GB X2 ) CORSAIR vengeance

1 TB*HARD DISK DRIVE WESTERN DIGITAL

120 SSD KINGSTON

DVD WRITER LG

HP*KEYBOARD

HP*OPTICAL MOUSE

DELL*24” LED MONITORS 2415H

COOLER MASTER CABINET Elite 311

COOLER MASTER SMPS Thunder 500 WATTS

Suggestion's needed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 4, 2015)

samsung 850 120gb is better.elite 311 is not a good choice for such a config.same with cooler master smps.Tirupati enterprises(official distributor of seasonic in India) has a branch office in kochi.
About Us
Amazon.in: Buy Samsung 850 EVO 120GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E120B/AM) Online at Low Prices in India | Samsung Reviews & Ratings
I have ordered & received a hdd from amazon fulfilled seller like above in kerala.i think you should not have any issue with buying online from an amazon fulfilled seller.


----------



## althaf (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks all of them who suggested their valuable knowledge here
  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]  I got seasonic s2II 520 from the exact place , U suggested .(Tirupati enterprises Cochin)
Also got Corsair SPEC 02 cabinet also from another store , And Managed to all other components Including 120gb Samsung SSD, i7 4790, Gigabyte H97 D3H , Corsair vengeance 8gb*2 RAM , WD lue 1TB HDD and Dell 2415H 24' monitor From Forerun Cochin . And it will get assembled by tomorrow (wed - 9 -15 ) .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2015)

can you give me the address of shop from where you got corsair cabinet in cochin & its price?


----------



## althaf (Sep 9, 2015)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] Sorry for late replay, yesterday I was in Cochin to get the pc,unfortunately missed the train  , coz the cabinet was not ready, I assembled the whole things from Forerun computers @ Kadavantra , and they parcelled the Cabinet from Aditya infotech , the cabinet ( corsair spec 02 ) cost me 4100+tax .

I just reached home with my new pc, So bye, going to power on and cleaning my table for new pc


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2015)

good to know that you finally got your pc ready.post a small review/pics of system/cabinet here if you got some free time .


----------



## althaf (Sep 10, 2015)

Everything is fine expect the monitor

Cabinet looks fine and super silent. There are two fans in cabinet 1 in front +led fan) one in back ( no led). And led is not annoying one. Looks steady and beautiful.
Installed win 7 , I can reboot the pc in lessthan 16 seconds and booting time noticed less than 9 secnds average.
( only Firefox installed right now)

The problem is with the monitor , monitor is stunning , I played some 720p videos and am very impressed with the video quality. 
But while browsing I noticed small white bright dot on bottom of the display. And it can be visible on every light color .but not visible in black .

I contacted the shop.they are are ready to replace the monitor. But if only they Identified the problem. 
I attached 2 pics of the dot . but its not clearly seen in photos 

I googled about the problem, and found some where in tomshardware dot com that dell will not replace the monitor if there are less than 8 dead pixel for mid range monitors.
Any way I am waiting for call from the shop


----------



## Lord Aarya (Sep 10, 2015)

[MENTION=319775]althaf[/MENTION]
Many congratz 
Whts ur final config, Can u plz give prizing on all component and some cool pics.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 11, 2015)

*www.checkpixels.com/
LCD Dead Pixel Test Backgrounds


----------



## althaf (Sep 12, 2015)

I got replacement. The dealer arranged a new monitor to my nearest showroom of them.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 12, 2015)

althaf said:


> I got replacement. The dealer arranged a new monitor to my nearest showroom of them.



Congrats & happy to hear the good news.


----------

